# 1st round of testing...



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

...with the HK USPc .45

Things I learned:

1 - DON'T forget your sandbags at home....
2 - My HK USPc does NOT like Bullseye powder AT ALL!!!


Results (I'm going form memory here as I'm at work...)

Best loads
5.9gr of W231 230gr Sierra FMJ - 3.45" 25yrd
6.0gr of W231 230gr Sierra FMJ - 3.80" 35yrd

Same 2 loads off hand rapid fire 7yrds were nearly identical at 1.6" 

I'm going to fool with some lighter bullets and lighter loads of Bullseye(maybe) next.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I use 6 gr. Unique with 230 gr. Golden Saber HP's and they shoot good in 2 Ruger 97's and a 345.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How does that compare with factory ammo? Did U get a bullseye w/ it w/ factory ammo??


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

If I remember correctly, you did very well on this months contest with it :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> How does that compare with factory ammo? Did U get a bullseye w/ it w/ factory ammo??


Its better than the factory ammo I have shot. At 25yrds.

The "Bullseye" I was referring to is a pistol powder.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ...with the HK USPc .45
> 
> Things I learned:
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the Bullseye?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:



> What was wrong with the Bullseye?


It would barely keep 5 round group on a 8x11 paper at 25yrd!!!!!

I'm going to play with it some more.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> It would barely keep 5 round group on a 8x11 paper at 25yrd!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to play with it some more.....


Which load was that?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I tested 5 different Bullseye loads. between 5.0-5.5 grs. None would group worth a hoot.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its was weird, I thought bullseye was THE .45 ACP powder......

All the W231 loads shot ok, with a couple nicer groups.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I tested 5 different Bullseye loads. between 5.0-5.5 grs. None would group worth a hoot.


230gr bullet? I use 230LRN, 4.0 Bullyeye, WLP and it shoots well, feeds well, cycles well and groups well.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah 230gr FMJ

I'm going to stay away from the lead bullets with the polygonal rifling in the USPs.....

I load another batch with less powder, see what happens.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Yeah 230gr FMJ
> 
> I'm going to stay away from the lead bullets with the polygonal rifling in the USPs.....
> 
> I load another batch with less powder, see what happens.....


I don't know, it works fine in tupperware. :mrgreen: 
The same load works well with jacketed bullets too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

If I get home in time, I'll put a batch together and shoot 'em tomorrow.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You load any 22-250 yet?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Not since we talked. It shoots pretty good with a 55gr Sierra BTHP over 34.5-35 gr of Varget. 

I need to firgure out some loads for lighter bullets 50-52 grs.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Not since we talked. It shoots pretty good with a 55gr Sierra BTHP over 34.5-35 gr of Varget.
> 
> I need to firgure out some loads for lighter bullets 50-52 grs.


Start about 39gr of H-414, Rem 9 1/2M, 52gr BTHP (I use Sierra) and work up to 42gr watching for pressure. Mine shoots one ragged hole groups. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll try it out!!! 

I think I'll have to go by some H414, don't believe I have any....


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Both Bullseye and Winchester 231 have established their reputations as providing good, accurate, reliable functioning rounds in auto pistols.

Apparently some guns prefer one or the other, just as .22s often show a preference for one brand of ammunition over another.

I have loaded many rounds with 231 and it has become my powder of choice for mild target loads. There are those who have the same testimony using Bullseye.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I have loaded many rounds with 231 and it has become my powder of choice for mild target loads. There are those who have the same testimony using Bullseye.
> 
> Bob Wright


So post up some of your loads.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Both Bullseye and Winchester 231 have established their reputations as providing good, accurate, reliable functioning rounds in auto pistols.
> 
> Apparently some guns prefer one or the other, just as .22s often show a preference for one brand of ammunition over another.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. Thats why I handload, to find what a particular gun likes. My commander prefers bullseye from some loads my dad and i did years ago.

What's your favorite 231 load Bob???


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I have loaded many rounds with 231 and it has become my powder of choice for mild target loads. There are those who have the same testimony using Bullseye.
Bob Wright[/quote said:


> I also would be interested in some of your loads, Bob. Since I've moved and not completely unpacked, I haven't really done much except at my friends house and that's been a while. I still consider myself a novice so I can use any info you may wish to share.


----------

